# [W] Chaos Cultists (from DV only) [H] Dark Eldar



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

After my last post, I realised I really want some of the Cultists from the Dark Vengeance set as these are completely different to the box sold seperately by GW. Let me know if you have any


----------

